# What Paint for Entry Door/Sidelight



## TJ Carr (Oct 4, 2008)

Just had a Pella fiberglass door & sidelight (solid white fiberglass door & 1/2 window) installed by Lowe's as the old door/sidelight was about worn out.

They did a fairly good job installing everything & now we need to caulk and paint the trim & the wood features on the door/sidelight as they are not painted very good.  

Anything specific I need to do prior to painting & what is a good brand of paint to get from the local Lowe's/Home Depo???


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 5, 2008)

You will need some sandpaper 220 grit , some paintable caulk,and your finger with a wet paper towel to smooth it out.
First fill any holes with some wood putty then sand any areas which protrude and are not smooth. Caulk all joints and let it dry. Tape off any areas you want to separate the colors, like the wood trim and the wall.
Then pick out your primer and paint and get to work. Read all directions before starting. This will make sure your materials are compatible with each other. 
Paint choices? I go for what is on sale, it's inside so it won't matter too much.
I'm sure other folks have preferences.

Turn on the radio and have fun.


----------



## TJ Carr (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, here's a crappy cell phone picture of the door:







You can barely see the outside trim but all of it is white & not very well painted (really thin and ya can sort of see wood under) so we will be painting all that.

Picked up some paint & supplies (but forgot the sandpaper) along with a new brass doorbell & brass light.

However, turns out the installers drilled the doorbell hole at a angle and right next to the molding so the new doorbell won't fit & the hole is not big enough along with at a angle so I'm not sure how to fix that.  

Plus the light is screwed into the siding & the house, no junction box & that's what the new ligh requires along with a ground. There is no way I could see to install the new light without home improvement skills I just do not have


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 5, 2008)

This is even a simple straight forward job for a begineer, don't worry about it to much, just take your time. 
As you get to it , you will get into a grove and look for what else needs touchin up. Yup it gets addictive. 
As for the light, as long as it is wire nutted and taped, you have it out of the weather. 
I'm sure someone else will chime in soon. 
Good luck.

Oh yea, do not sand the metal door, you get scratches.


----------



## mikemeier (Oct 7, 2008)

When you paint your door make sure you get all 6 sides (the bottom depending on the type of wheatherstripping.  Also, most weather stripping around the door jamb can slide out easily for painting. Remember if there is an unpainted edge on your door moisture can get into the door and void your warranty. The door only comes with a factory prime that usually needs to be redone. If it's smooth I like to use the small foam rollers. They tend to not leave nearly as many marks. And always lightly sand between coats.


----------



## TJ Carr (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, did not get any paperwork with the door & was sort of thinking it was a primer coat, but did not know for sure.

Now with a mild change in temps the entry door is starting to really stick & this AM I had to push hard on it to open. Ya also have to pull the storm door closed or let it slam for it to latch.

Had it installed by Lowe's and they called the other day to see how we liked the install & was told they would have the boss call today to talk to me about the problems we are having.

We shall see..................


----------



## mikemeier (Oct 8, 2008)

It is probably sticking because of swelling due to moisture absorbtion because the door edges haven't been painted yet.  Pick a dry warm day to paint it (preferably when the door isn't sticking).


----------



## TJ Carr (Oct 9, 2008)

The door is a fiberglass Pella door with the included sidelight, it's sealed all the way around the edged and does not need to be painted at all. The frame can be painted and am waiting for a warmer/nice day to do that. Humidity round here has been in the 30% to 50% since the install. 

Might be able to do it this afternoon as the forecast is calling for rain/snow Friday and all weekend. 

Lowe's called but I work nights and was not home to talk to em.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 9, 2008)

If you have a fiberglass door, and it sticks, you have an install issue.
The gap around the door needs to be at least 1/8 of an inch.
Did they use expandable foam when they insulated around the door? 
I would call them back and get it fixed right away, no excuse to have it sticking already. 
And make sure you can see no daylight around the door itself, the bottom and top edge corners always seem to have gaps at the weatherstrips so pay close attention. 

I believe Educator had an issue with the lowes folks, I think it was the same.


----------



## TJ Carr (Oct 9, 2008)

Was thinking it's some kind of install problem, will call the manager back today after I get out of bed since I work nights and it's almost nap time.

They used some kind of white foam on the top of the door, did not see what if anything they put around the other 3 sides before the new trim was put on. However, when they finished the install the door worked fine, it was not till the next day we noticed it starting to stick & when it's cold out it gets worse. 

Can't see any light around the door.


----------

